# Is this a good buy?



## skrae (Oct 15, 2015)

14' westcoaster with a 15hp merc. 
it's been sitting for 2 years. This would be my first boat.

$1k is the price.

Thank you for any input!


----------



## skrae (Oct 15, 2015)

Wrong area sorry. Mods please delete


----------

